# VIP 2000 -- What is it??



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Forgive if this has been covered elswhere; couldn't find it via search...

What is the VIP 2000? How does it compare to the Dream? I realize the VIP 2000 was pre-BStay, but was it different in any way from the Dreams of the circa-2000 era, or was it just a Dream released only in Italy/Europe?

Thanks.

Slartibartfast


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I believe the VIP 2000 was under the Dream from memory - rather more of an alu alternative to the previous C96 in terms of where it stood in the range. Certainly, in the UK you could buy either a Dream OR a VIP 2000, they are in no way the same model. Best I can give you, and happy to be corrected!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thanks...*

I need an alu Colnago to complete the slam -- I've got carbon, Ti and steel. I'll hold out for the Dream.


----------

